# Some newbie questions



## Itchytoe (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm planning on building about a 180 gallon saltwater tank and using my existing 30 gallon freshwater tank as a sump/refugium to filter the new 180 gallon tank. I'd like to end up with a reef tank, but that seems like an insane amount of work from the articles I've read online. Some say it can be months before I can even consider putting anything alive in it, which doesn't seem like something I'd want to do, but I'd love to have something more interesting in my tank, like seahorses, starfish, or other invertibrates. I have a few questions for you all.
I've never had a saltwater tank before, so how hard is it to convert from freshwater to salt water? Since the 30 gallon tank I have now is already cycled and established, would I have to start from scratch again to get the salt water set up going, or would it just be a mini-cycle because of the higher volume? 
How hard is it to go from a freshwater tank to a FOWLR marine tank, then from FOWLR to a reef tank? 
What's the ideal set up for the refugium area? Sand and crushed coral substrate with as much plant life as I can pack into it? 
How much of the 30 gallons would be ideal for the refugium area? 
Would it work better if I made the whole 30 gallon a refugium and added another 20 gallon for the protien skimmer and return sump? 
I've read that you don't want alot of flow thorugh the refugium, so how much flow would be idea for a 200ish gallon system? 
How much flow should go thorugh the mechanical filter and the protien skimmer to keep such a tank clean? 
Would I need to have airstones like freshwater tanks often need, or is that not a concern with saltwater tanks? 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> I'm planning on building about a 180 gallon saltwater tank and using my existing 30 gallon freshwater tank as a sump/refugium to filter the new 180 gallon tank. I'd like to end up with a reef tank, but that seems like an insane amount of work from the articles I've read online. Some say it can be months before I can even consider putting anything alive in it, which doesn't seem like something I'd want to do, but I'd love to have something more interesting in my tank, like seahorses, starfish, or other invertibrates.


Make sure you research care requirements for what you're putting in there. You say a reef sounds like too much work but yet you'd like seahorses and starfish which require lots of care & keeping water parameters constant.




> I have a few questions for you all.
> I've never had a saltwater tank before, so how hard is it to convert from freshwater to salt water?


Not hard, especially with a 180 gallon tank where you will have room for error. (Provided you're not loading it with specialized fish/invertebrates like starfish and seahorses).



> Since the 30 gallon tank I have now is already cycled and established, would I have to start from scratch again to get the salt water set up going, or would it just be a mini-cycle because of the higher volume?


If you plan on having a marine aquarium with a freshwater sump, then yes. (You'll have to start from scratch)



> How hard is it to go from a freshwater tank to a FOWLR marine tank, then from FOWLR to a reef tank?


I'd recommend you decide on what you want. It sounds like you really want a reef tank so I'd just recommend you start building one. Just be aware that you will need strong water flow and lighting, which costs quite a bit. Since you're just beginning, you may wish to start a FOWLR but add reef-safe fish. This way you can begin building a reef tank when you become more knowledgeable about, and comfortable with, marine aquariums.



> What's the ideal set up for the refugium area? Sand and crushed coral substrate with as much plant life as I can pack into it?
> How much of the 30 gallons would be ideal for the refugium area?
> Would it work better if I made the whole 30 gallon a refugium and added another 20 gallon for the protien skimmer and return sump?
> I've read that you don't want alot of flow thorugh the refugium, so how much flow would be idea for a 200ish gallon system?


The plants will grow so you don't need to "pack it" right away. I'll let someone else advise you on the whole refugium/sump creation, since you don't want to make it too difficult and complex. But a 20 gallon sump sounds good for a 180 gallon tank. 



> How much flow should go thorugh the mechanical filter and the protien skimmer to keep such a tank clean?
> Would I need to have airstones like freshwater tanks often need, or is that not a concern with saltwater tanks?


I believe flow rate for skimmers for tanks that size will be 900-1200 GPH. The skimmer/plants in refugium should provide enough oxygen for the fish but if you notice problems you can always add an air stone.


Good luck with your aquarium! 

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think you should use at least a 55 gallon tank for the sump/fuge and I like to make them simple like this









I like going for 3-5 times water volume for the return from the sump.

I would look for a skimmer rated for twice the size tank.

The filtration will be the live rock, flow, fuge and skimmer and the skimmer will provide plenty of O2 and you should run the fuge on a reverse light schedule IMO.

THe cycle will take awhile but you will be amazed at the live you see coming out on the LR while it is cycleing and the longer you let the tank run before adding anything the better off you will be.

There are several corals that will need a mature tank but there are some you can add once the cycle is finished and that will give you time to learn more and get use to the tank. The higher end LPS's and SPS's need more mature tanks and Anemone's would be the last thing you add and that should be at least 9 months from the time your tank finishes cycleing.

I would setup for reef if that what you want in the end because that way you arent buying things twice.


----------



## Itchytoe (Sep 15, 2010)

In order to combat scratching acrylic tanks, can you use automobile clear bra? It should bond easily with the acrylic and eleminate just about any scratching you can do in a home. My main concern with trying it would be the "glue" used to adhere it to the acrylic. Safe for aquariums? If you did the inside too, would it last? Anyone ever try it?


----------

